# Swift curtains



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Now this isn't a complaint or even a moan but would like ask that very helpful man from Swift why are the curtains in my 530LP of different widths?? Each side is the same with a 1/3 2/3 split in the widths. Noticed the same in other newer model. 

Not a problem just curious.


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi , I thought exactly the same when i bought my new van 1 month ago ,my friend told me that one curtain is for show and the other curtain is to draw across if you wish to block the light out ..  

Ash.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

I will try and explain if I can.

Curtains fabric come in standard 4' (or 122cm) widths, we specify combination of that width (e.g. Full, Half, 1/4, 3/4 etc.) ensuring that the curtains when closed cloak the window with excess whilst optimising the fabric utilisation to minimise fabric wastage from the roll.

If that makes sense.

Andy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> I will try and explain if I can.
> Andy


Andy !" You've taken away the magic now !

I thought the brilliant designers at Swift had specified that the curtains should be made so that those of us who arise, naked, from our beds and accidentally brush against the curtains, should not have them open widely and show us in our full glory to the entire assembled campsite.

There's me thinking how clever and thoughtful you all were ! :wink:

G


----------

